# Preferred Xtra?



## SledgeHammer (Dec 28, 2007)

A CSR @ DirecTV told me about this package that drops the RSN fee. She told me I would *ONLY* lose sports channels which I couldn't care less about. But I saw a thread on here that said you also lose Lifetime?? Is that still the case? Why is Lifetime in a sports package??


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

According to this post, that omission was in error and was corrected.

http://www.dbstalk.com/topic/210980-new-fee-regional-sports-fee-expansion/?p=3346799


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Lifetime isn't in a sports package. You are dropping to a lower package that loses more than just sports...


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

If it is the case that Lifetime is included, from the list it seems that other than Fusion, everything removed is sports. Just removes more sports channels than the RSNs.


----------



## SledgeHammer (Dec 28, 2007)

The CSR said I would lose 253, not 252?!?! LOL... then he said we could try it while I was on the line and see if the channels dropped off... so we did and both 252 & 253 stayed. Based on that list, its all sports. I watch *zero* sports and always felt like my intelligence was getting taken for a ride by getting charged $4/mo for sports . So thanks DirecTV for coming out with a sports free package . Saving $8/mo on this now.


----------



## AmazinglySmooth (Oct 25, 2014)

This is DirecTV's best package, IMO. Sports are a total waste of money, IMO.


----------



## J Blow (Nov 2, 2008)

AmazinglySmooth said:


> This is DirecTV's best package, IMO. Sports are a total waste of money, IMO.


And tomatoes taste really bad...complete waste of money.


----------



## ragweed10 (Jul 10, 2013)

SledgeHammer said:


> A CSR @ DirecTV told me about this package that drops the RSN fee. She told me I would *ONLY* lose sports channels which I couldn't care less about. But I saw a thread on here that said you also lose Lifetime?? Is that still the case? Why is Lifetime in a sports package??


You talking about Regular Lifetime or "Lifetime MOVIE" Channel ?
You need to go to DirecTV's Web page, it lists ALL Packages and what channels are in them.
The "SELECT Package" has Lifetime Channel 252.
The SELECT Package has NO Sports and costs $ 49.99


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

Why is this not listed on DirecTV's website?

Where can I find a list of the channels? I'm in Xtra now, so would there be any savings with this package? Would I get more (non-sports) channels (example of some channels that I miss now are Esqure, Sprout, Chiller, Cloo). Just curious the difference between xtra and this Preferred Extra in both terms of pricing and channel lineup. I already don't get many sports channels unless your talking about ESPN's, NFL, NHL, Golf.


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

You have to call to switch to it, it's not available online

It's $2 cheaper than Xtra, the difference between Xtra and Preferred Xtra are the following:
You gain:
Boomerang
Chiller
Cloo
El Rey
Esquire
Sprout
Sonic Tap: Holiday & Happenings
Sonic Tap: Italian Bistro Blend
Sonic Tap: Tranquility

You lose:
BTN
CBS Sports Network
ESPNews
ESPNU
Fox Sports 1
Fox Sports 2
Fusion
Golf Channel
MLB Network
NBA TV
NBCSN
NFL Network
NHL Network
SEC Network
Sportsman Channel
SportsMix
Tennis Channel
TVG
RSNs (Although it doesn't really apply to you since you are in CSN Philly territory)


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

KyL416 said:


> You have to call to switch to it, it's not available online
> 
> It's $2 cheaper than Xtra, the difference between Xtra and Preferred Xtra are the following:
> You gain:
> ...


Thanks kyle. Only $2 less, I think I will just wait until some of those in the You Gain list go HD first. I'd like Sprout for the kids but DirecTV overcompresses the current feed. Wouldn't mind Esquire or El Rey, but again same thing applies. So strange Holidays and Happenings is an extra, especially this time of the year. Pandora fills that gap, easily.


----------



## samthegam (Dec 11, 2011)

I just switched to this package via the retention from premier. I was told I would keep all the basic channels and loose only sports in the 600's. However according to the channel list online this plan does not include FX. FXX. NICK, COOKING HD. I am still receiving all the channels including sports. I double checked online and I am not subscribed to the Sports Pack. Not sure if it is because of the XTRA free view this week. I can still view FX, FXX, Cooking HD.


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

I have this package as well. I'm fairly certain the list KyL416 posted is correct except for Fox Sports 1 and Fusion. I'm pretty sure you still get those channels. The listings on DirecTV's website are wrong (sadly it is wrong for a lot of the packages).

While the package itself if only $2 a month cheaper than Xtra it gets rid of the Regional Sports fee which is $4.93 in my area. So I'm actually saving $6.93 a month compared to the Xtra package I had before. 

This time of year it is a no-brainer for me. I may switch back to the Xtra package during NFL regular season so I can watch NFL Network games.

I'm also kind of curious as to what would happen if you tried to add the Sports Pack to Preferred Xtra. Would it add in all those sports channels? Would it add the Regional Sports Fee? Would it automatically switch you to Xtra?

I know things get crazy when you try to add Starz to the Ultimate package.


----------



## wxman (Jun 7, 2010)

I have this package too. I get FX, FXX, Nick, and Cooking as well.


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

Beerstalker said:


> I'm also kind of curious as to what would happen if you tried to add the Sports Pack to Preferred Xtra. Would it add in all those sports channels? Would it add the Regional Sports Fee? Would it automatically switch you to Xtra?


Last I heard, you don't get your in market RSNs if you add the Sports Pack to a package without them, you just get the out of market RSNs with all games blacked out if you don't have Extra Innings/League Pass/Center Ice/Direct Kick, Sports Pack only channels like ESPN Classic and TVG, along with some additional channels that are in both higher base packages and the Sports Pack like Univision Deportes.

Fox Sports 1 was added to Entertainment since the time I made that post last year, I'm not sure if they got in Preferred Xtra as well. There's also the Xtra free preview going on right now which also opens up every channel in Choice. I think the only package that doesn't get the free preview channels are those on Family since it's main purpose is for people who only want family/kid friendly programming.


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

I know for sure Fox Sports 1 is in Preferred Xtra as I have been recording/watching the current season of The Ultimate Fighter for the last 6 weeks or so.

I'm not 100% sure about Fusion, it is working right now, but that could be the free preview I guess. I think it might be included though, because I have the channel in my custom guide, which I updated after switching to Preferred Xtra.


----------



## samthegam (Dec 11, 2011)

wxman said:


> I have this package too. I get FX, FXX, Nick, and Cooking as well.


Thank you for your response.

Some channels in the 600 are now greyed out while others are not. The ones that are not either tune to a 721 error because I don't have the channels anymore or they actually watchable. This I assume because of the XTRA preview.


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

Ignore whether channels are greyed out or not in the 600s, channels I get has never worked right for those channels.

I'm pretty sure the only channels that should work are 601 and 604. Again, it is hard to be sure right now because of the free preview.


----------



## starcms (Feb 7, 2008)

Thanks to this topic and the knowledge that the Preferred Xtra plan existed, I just switched from my Grandfathered Choice Xtra Classic to Preferred Xtra.

I gained one channel I believe (Cloo) along with 3 music channels. The sports channels I still have are ESPN, ESPN2, MavTV, FS1, and surprisingly NFL Network (I hadn't seen anyone comment that NFL Network was included).

Didn't lose any non-sports channels.

Anyway, that just lowered my bill $8.13 with the price difference of the plans plus the RSN fee of $3.63 no longer applying!


----------



## Troch2002 (May 8, 2016)

starcms said:


> Thanks to this topic and the knowledge that the Preferred Xtra plan existed, I just switched from my Grandfathered Choice Xtra Classic to Preferred Xtra.
> 
> I gained one channel I believe (Cloo) along with 3 music channels. The sports channels I still have are ESPN, ESPN2, MavTV, FS1, and surprisingly NFL Network (I hadn't seen anyone comment that NFL Network was included).
> 
> ...


Anywhere a Non subscriber could see a channel list?


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

Troch2002 said:


> Anywhere a Non subscriber could see a channel list?


Go to DIRECTV.com and under Packages, click on English TV Packages. If you're a subscriber, make sure you log off so you don't see just your current package.


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

I'm still curious why FM HD shows up in "channels I get" with preferred extra but it says to call or click to order.


----------



## Troch2002 (May 8, 2016)

trh said:


> Go to DIRECTV.com and under Packages, click on English TV Packages. If you're a subscriber, make sure you log off so you don't see just your current package.


Doesn't work, It keeps redirecting me to the All Included packs, and Only options are Select ,Entertainment , Choice, Xtra Ultimate, and Premier


----------



## starcms (Feb 7, 2008)

cypherx said:


> I'm still curious why FM HD shows up in "channels I get" with preferred extra but it says to call or click to order.


Same thing happened with the Choice Xtra Classic package I switched from. It showed FM HD was included, but it wasn't. Same with Preferred Xtra now. I'm just happy NFL Network is included in Preferred Xtra -- that's just icing on the cake


----------



## starcms (Feb 7, 2008)

Troch2002 said:


> Doesn't work, It keeps redirecting me to the All Included packs, and Only options are Select ,Entertainment , Choice, Xtra Ultimate, and Premier


The line-up shown on DirecTV's website isn't correct. Read this thread and http://www.dbstalk.com/topic/222647-choice-xtra-classic-vs-something-else/to find out exactly what Preferred Xtra includes. The only thing missing from either thread was that NFL Network is also included.

A quick summary:

The Preferred Xtra package is the Xtra package without any sports channels (except for ESPN, ESPN2, FS1, MavTV, NFL Network, and Pursuit). Its basically for people who want the Xtra package without having to pay the Regional Sports fee. So take the Xtra package, which you can find on the Directv.com site and ignore any sports channels. Also you will gain these channels not currently in the Xtra package: Boomerang, Chiller, Cloo, El Rey, Esquire Network, Hallmark Movies and Mysteries, and 3 Sonic Tap music channels: Holiday Happenings, Italian Bistro Blend, and Tranquility. Hope that helps.


----------



## SledgeHammer (Dec 28, 2007)

starcms said:


> The line-up shown on DirecTV's website isn't correct. Read this thread and http://www.dbstalk.com/topic/222647-choice-xtra-classic-vs-something-else/to find out exactly what Preferred Xtra includes. The only thing missing from either thread was that NFL Network is also included.
> 
> A quick summary:
> 
> The Preferred Xtra package is the Xtra package without any sports channels (except for ESPN, ESPN2, FS1, MavTV, NFL Network, and Pursuit). *Its basically for people who want the Xtra package without having to pay the Regional Sports fee*. So take the Xtra package, which you can find on the Directv.com site and ignore any sports channels. Also you will gain these channels not currently in the Xtra package: Boomerang, Chiller, Cloo, El Rey, Esquire Network, Hallmark Movies and Mysteries, and 3 Sonic Tap music channels: Holiday Happenings, Italian Bistro Blend, and Tranquility. Hope that helps.


DirecTV usually doesn't do things the right way, but in this particular case they did. Lots of people complained about the RSN fees.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

starcms said:


> The line-up shown on DirecTV's website isn't correct. Read this thread and http://www.dbstalk.com/topic/222647-choice-xtra-classic-vs-something-else/to find out exactly what Preferred Xtra includes. The only thing missing from either thread was that NFL Network is also included.
> 
> A quick summary:
> 
> The Preferred Xtra package is the Xtra package without any sports channels (except for ESPN, ESPN2, FS1, MavTV, NFL Network, and Pursuit). Its basically for people who want the Xtra package without having to pay the Regional Sports fee. So take the Xtra package, which you can find on the Directv.com site and ignore any sports channels. Also you will gain these channels not currently in the Xtra package: Boomerang, Chiller, Cloo, El Rey, Esquire Network, Hallmark Movies and Mysteries, and 3 Sonic Tap music channels: Holiday Happenings, Italian Bistro Blend, and Tranquility. Hope that helps.[/size]


It is common courtesy that you acknowledge the source of your info by quoting someone else's writings and providing a link to that info. Unless you are also known as lilricky. Post #3 here https://forums.att.com/t5/DIRECTV-Account/List-of-channels-for-Preferred-Xtra-package/td-p/4791631


----------



## starcms (Feb 7, 2008)

trh said:


> It is common courtesy that you acknowledge the source of your info by quoting someone else's writings and providing a link to that info. Unless you are also known as lilricky. Post #3 here https://forums.att.com/t5/DIRECTV-Account/List-of-channels-for-Preferred-Xtra-package/td-p/4791631


Um, I mentioned the two threads (this and another on dbstalk.com) where I had sourced the information from my post...


----------



## jamieh1 (May 1, 2003)

Just changed my package from xtra to preferred xtra trying to save a little money. Ive tried this before and didnt keep the package. Was missing some of the FX channels and a few others. But did go back to this package and now on the preferred xtra im getting all the xtra channels except most of the sports channels which i hardly watch. 

So with the preferred xtra you also lose the regional sports fee. And save $2 off the xtra price. So if you dont have to have those sports channels. This will save you a few dollars. 

Heres the sports channels you lose 

Sports mix
Espnews
EspnU
NFL Network
MLB Network
NHL Network
NBA TV
Tennis ch
Golf ch
CBS Sports Network
Tvg
Sportsman
Big Ten
Sec network
FS2
Olympic ch. 
And your RSN

And one regular channel FM

You do keep these sports channels
Espn 
Espn2
Mav tv
Fox sports 1
NBC Sports Network
Univision Deportes
Pursuit

Also you pic up these from the Ultimate package
Elrey
Boomerang
Few Sonic tap channels


----------



## mrknowitall526 (Nov 19, 2014)

jamieh1 said:


> Just changed my package from xtra to preferred xtra trying to save a little money. Ive tried this before and didnt keep the package. Was missing some of the FX channels and a few others. But did go back to this package and now on the preferred xtra im getting all the xtra channels except most of the sports channels which i hardly watch.
> 
> So with the preferred xtra you also lose the regional sports fee. And save $2 off the xtra price. So if you dont have to have those sports channels. This will save you a few dollars.
> 
> ...


You also gain Hallmark Movies & Mysteries.

Sent from my 2PS64 using Tapatalk


----------



## reubenray (Jun 27, 2002)

mrknowitall526 said:


> You also gain Hallmark Movies & Mysteries.
> 
> Sent from my 2PS64 using Tapatalk


This is a huge gain for my wife being the Christmas shows are starting.


----------



## Christopher Gould (Jan 14, 2007)

I just switched to this package. I have had premier since 1998. In almost 20 years i have never watched my rsn. I got $35 in credits for a year last month. Researching the premium channels I found that you can get from amazon hbo, max, starz, and show for 42 a month, but directv it's $53. So I asked if they could match that, she said they could give me $22 off for 6 months. If they can't keep this match up I may switch to the apps.


----------

